# new dog trailer



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

I just purchased my new dog trailer yesterday. I was so happy with it and the company that I had to post about it. The company is called K-9 trailer company. I met Ed, the owner, at the Rotty nationals this past year. Ed and I since have formed a great friendship and I am very honored to be pulling around one of his trailers. He is a pleasure to do business with and was upfront and honest from the first second I met him.

These things are built like tanks! All galvanized steel construction, tandem axles, over sized kennels and etc. His price is also lower than WT and Jones trailers. If anyone is looking to buy a trailer you should really look here first. You will NOT be disappointed!! Thank you Ed! 


 www.K9trailer.com


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

You lucky dog! I want one.....


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

They look pretty good ... we need pics of your set-up though, its only right!


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

the trailer on the photo gallery is the exact trailer that I bought...there is more than enough photos on there of it...


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

I have one on order and it should be ready for at the beginning of Feb. 

I've spoken with Ed a bunch of times and he's been very helpful and informative. He's been a pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Real nice dog trailer BUT seeing as how they cost more then my last two dog Vans COMBINED.......probably not going to happen :-(


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice setup buddy!! Proud for you .... Ummm that thing got a fiddle toter on it anywhere LOL? Hows that boy doin?


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

dude...you must have some rough vans...lol 

Whats up Brian! No fiddle toter on it...that stays in the car for now. My pup is doing great...he is 10months old now and FULL of it. Going to be a very nice dog. I also have a 5 yr old named Luc. We just qualified for nationals last month and will be headed to St. Louis in April. Give me a call sometime man! Hope all is well...


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Justen Haynes said:


> I just purchased my new dog trailer yesterday. I was so happy with it and the company that I had to post about it. The company is called K-9 trailer company. I met Ed, the owner, at the Rotty nationals this past year. Ed and I since have formed a great friendship and I am very honored to be pulling around one of his trailers. He is a pleasure to do business with and was upfront and honest from the first second I met him.
> 
> These things are built like tanks! All galvanized steel construction, tandem axles, over sized kennels and etc. His price is also lower than WT and Jones trailers. If anyone is looking to buy a trailer you should really look here first. You will NOT be disappointed!! Thank you Ed!
> 
> ...


You just can't hide money Justen! ...Hell you buy a new trailer and I can't even get a frigging CD!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> You just can't hide money Justen! ...Hell you buy a new trailer and I can't even get a frigging CD!


He is a bad ass picker Keith ... umm where is my CD brotha!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Justen Haynes said:


> dude...you must have some rough vans...lol



Not rough just used................... 

We leased a 95 then a 96 and a 97 Mercury Villager and bought the 97 at the end of the lease. I put 240K + it and then replaced it with a 96 with 140K on the odometer last year. I have FOUR crates and carry two Dobermanns, 1 GSD and 1 DS plus equipment and four blinds on the roof (used to carry six)
I can replace the Villager with another for $1500 +/-
Of course a nice self contained air conditioned dog trailer so I don't have to move dog equipment off the passenger seat whenever the wife and I want to train together wouldn't be all that bad either


----------

